# صناعات من الورق.



## رجل الأعمال (5 سبتمبر 2011)

الأخوة الأعزاء 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.
كل عام وانتم بخير
أريد من حضراتكم الأفاضل مساعدتي .
حيث أني أستفسر منكم هل توجد مكائن لتحويل الورق(ورق الجرائد والمجلات والكتب والورق بصفة عامه) الى خشب باي شكل سواء ألواح أو أبلكاش ,أرجوا من عنده معلومات أن يتحفنا بها .
ولكم خالص الشكر والتقدير.


----------

